# Wifi with active directory



## Karliss (Mar 15, 2010)

First of all I wanted to say hello to everybody  

I want to setup a configuration with wireless client, who will have to authenticate using Active Directory running on a Windows 2003 server, but the router is on FreeBSD
Any tips?

I'm still learning so... :stud


----------

